

Linshof i8 smartphone - ahomescu1
http://www.linshof.com/phone.html

======
cJ0th
Looks like another Chinese company disguising as a European company for image
reasons. Have a look at their logo:
[http://www.linshof.com/](http://www.linshof.com/) Now take a look at the logo
of this real German company (established 1887):
[http://linhof.de/index-e.html](http://linhof.de/index-e.html) (It's almost
the same name except for the s)

Coincidence, huh?

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
Ah, now the number 8 (see my posting further down) makes sense, too. Its one
of the chinese lucky numbers:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numbers_in_Chinese_culture#Eigh...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numbers_in_Chinese_culture#Eight)

------
tl
So, they're planning a phone and a tablet with the same processor / RAM /
storage:

Smartphone: 3100 mAh, no expected life listed

Tablet: 9000 mAh, "over 9 hours" claimed

I find the fact that they don't give a phone estimate concerning even though
the difference in screen size implies that it should be better than 3 hours.

~~~
JosephRedfern
Assuming it actually scaled like that, if the tablet had a battery life of 9
hours with 9000mAh and the phone had ??? hours at 3100mAh

5" at 16:9, screen area = 11.07 _6.23 == 68.9661 cm^2

10" at 4:3, screen area = 15.24_20.32 == 309.6768 cm^2

Rough battery life = 9 hours * (310/69) * (3100/9000) == ~14 hours.

I guess this calculation is sort of meaningless though, given that it has
assumed battery life ∝ (battery capacity/screen size), and that it has not
factored in different pixel densities, display technologies, usage patterns,
other hardware etc

------
kaivi
It feels and looks wrong: their website is a mess and the devices look no
better.

Their domain has whois privacy enabled, and it was just registered this year.
News of this product are spreading quickly, but I can not find anything else
about this company on the web. Also, their Wikipedia page was removed today.

Has anybody heard of Linshof before?

~~~
erikj54
Never heard of them, but here is some interesting verbiage for something that
has not launched yet: "New ‘Battery Saver’ mode" \-- How is it new if we
haven't seen the old.

It also seems pretty unlikely you would launch 3 separate devices at the same
time, but maybe they are that talented in Vienna.

~~~
ahomescu1
Battery Saver mode is a new feature in Lollipop that does exactly what the
name says. It turns on when battery life reaches 15%, or you can turn it on
manually.

Not sure if what they advertise is just the vanilla Battery Saver from
Lollipop, or a modified one.

------
Mithaldu
An Android phone with a system health display (CPU, Ram, etc.) installed by
default? I wish they'd be more forthcoming with the details of what's on there
software-wise. If this is a phone that is built to not treat the user like a
child (as is the norm for all other android phones) i'd actually be
interested.

------
MrBuddyCasino
So the phone:

\- is called i8

\- has 8 corners

\- has an 8-core cpu

\- has 80 gb flash

\- and a camera sporting 8 megapixels.

Plus it has a square logo that looks like the writing above an old-established
viennese pastry shop. Whats not to like? Maybe there'll be a Swarovsky edition
someday.

~~~
xorcist
Very authentic that said pastry shop hired the boss' son who "knows photoshop"
to craft their new logo!

------
bluehazed
They don't seem to specify what the processor is. Maybe a variant of the
MT6752 or the MT6595?

"Octa-core processor, 8 x 2.1 GHz \- Eight cores with power-saving technology
and a fully customizable overclocking feature."

~~~
higherpurpose
Could be Mediatek, but I think there's a small chance it's an Exynos chip.
Samsung sometimes sells Exynos to low-volume OEMs.

------
kefs
no mention of google play store/play services.. but i see a google icon on the
tablet screen..

[http://www.linshof.com/tablet.html](http://www.linshof.com/tablet.html)

